# Food trailer business ideas?



## girlonlake (Mar 21, 2014)

Thinking of doing a food trailer in a permanent spot.  Have no knowledge in cooking or restaurant.  Business degree and husband few sons 16,13,11 to help. Owner of bar on a lake said he wants food. Only place on lake. Fish Fry for sure on Friday then idk what other food to do burgers, sandwiches or like a bbq pork?  Nothing too unusual just good..small wisconsin town.  Any suggestions?  Would it be worth it to hire a chef for a bit to get some great food ideas recipes.  Get us up and running? Open prob Fri, Sat, Sun. Lunch to maybe 9pm?

Thanks.


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Stews, soups and bread bowls. Get some locally made bread to cut the center out of, then premake batches of three or four stews and/or soups to serve in it. Fast, awesome, profitable.

Irish beef stew. Creamy chicken and mushrooms. Pale ale cheddar and broccoli. Minestrone. Clam chowder. She crab. Switch them up.

If you get some great recipes and the right equipment, you would have no need for a chef in the trailer. The stews and soups are batch made ahead of time and held hot. The bread is pre-baked, locally. 16 year old kids could run it once the soups are cooked.


----------

